# concealed carry permits??



## greaseman

I may have missed the thread in another area, but do many of you guys have your CC permits for your states???

Me---very soon.


----------



## UncleJoe

DW does. I do not... yet.


----------



## *Andi

:wave: My husband and I both have one.


----------



## ZoomZoom

I have mine.


----------



## TreeMUPKennel

Got mine, now looking to get the wife heres. Got the gun show coming this weekend so she wants to go look and see what she wants.


----------



## james_black

I do for last 15yrs.


----------



## sailaway

I was going to, then the local newspaper :gaahSandusky Register):gaah: printed a list of every one in their circulation area who has one.  Now that the dust has settled I may get mine.


----------



## UncleJoe




----------



## NaeKid

Sail,

Is that even legal to do??? I am sure that some privacy-minded folks would take offense to a newspaper displaying that information for the whole world to see.


----------



## mosquitomountainman

I couldn't speak on the legalities but I wouldn't mind if they printed my name on such a public list. I would see it as the warning shot to anyone seeking to harm me or mine. It would be better than a "beware of the dog" sign at the driveway!


----------



## sailaway

NaeKid said:


> Sail,
> 
> Is that even legal to do??? I am sure that some privacy-minded folks would take offense to a newspaper displaying that information for the whole world to see.


Around here I'm surprised that some didn't take a couple shots at the editor.:hmmm:


----------



## NaeKid

mosquitomountainman said:


> I couldn't speak on the legalities but I wouldn't mind if they printed my name on such a public list. I would see it as the warning shot to anyone seeking to harm me or mine. It would be better than a "beware of the dog" sign at the driveway!


I would prefer the sign that says:

Beware of ******* with a gun


----------



## fattexan

I got mine , my ol' lady has her's , i think most of rural missouri has theirs , everybody else better get theirs while the gettins' good !


----------



## LiveFreeOrDie

Would not be allowed to even if I tried. Seems Kalifornia has a problem with citizens. They much prefer subjects. 

Does anyone else not like the fact that you have to have a permit? I don't like the fact that you can conceal carry but not open carry in many places. It seems like it is all part of the plan to demonize firearms. Get the sheeple to think, oh it's concealed, it must be bad. Why else would you hide it? Element of Surprise I suppose, but I would rather not be put in that position.


----------



## fattexan

*hey knuk*



NaeKid said:


> I would prefer the sign that says:
> 
> Beware of ******* with a gun


 what could you possibly know about ******* ?


----------



## NaeKid

fattexan said:


> what could you possibly know about ******* ?


Alberta, the province that I live in, is about as ******* as they come. Lots of ranching and farming in this province and our ******** are about as proud as they come ..

Just a little Alberta ******* info for ya: Alberta


----------



## Jason

My wife has hers. I just need to suck it up and head into Pittsburgh one of these days and apply for mine.


----------



## TomChemEngineer

Sure! I live in a "shall issue" state. My daughter will have hers in a matter of months, as will my son. In addition, the town where I live has a law requiring each homeowner to have a firearm and ammunition onsite. No reason to NOT have CCW. All CCW people are felony-free.


----------



## *Andi

TomChemEngineer said:


> Sure! I live in a "shall issue" state. My daughter will have hers in a matter of months, as will my son. In addition, the town where I live has a law requiring each homeowner to have a firearm and ammunition onsite. No reason to NOT have CCW. All CCW people are felony-free.


Cool ... I want to move to YOUR town.


----------



## kyfarmer

fattexan said:


> what could you possibly know about ******* ?


Well dang i is one.  Three family member's and me i guess will be getting ours soon. Open carry round here and i do. I have walked into store heeled with an LEO in line with me and never said nothing. Act like a human around here and not a freakin tweaker and nobody will bother ya.  I love Kentucky.


----------



## mosquitomountainman

"******* with a gun" is another nickname for "Montanan." When congress passed the Brady Bill the county sheriff was asked about background checks before purchasing a handgun. His reply was to show him someone in Montana who was buying gun that didn't already have at least one.

Open carry is legal. I had a CWP once but let it expire.


----------



## pdx210

i have mine so does the wife for nearly 20 years


----------



## hurst_guy

*I've got mine*

Couldn't imagine not having one now.:usaflag:


----------



## Tex

hurst_guy said:


> Couldn't imagine not having one now.:usaflag:


Since open carry is illegal in TX, I couldn't agree more.


----------



## kyfarmer

Well i,am waiting on my paper work in the mail. Went ahead and took the class anyway a few weeks ago, and then to the court house and wait. Abour 90 day's all toghter.


----------



## SpeedyQ

got mine....


----------



## RONSERESURPLUS

*Yes, I have mine i WV and have had in a few other states*

hello all, RON L here

I have had a CCW in WV here for 6 years now, I have also had in Florida, Washington state and Virginiia! I was stationed in calif for over 8 ywars, each year I would apply and send in my application, and to the day, 5 weeks later I would be told no and told I had no reason to need one and I should call the cops If I needed help? Each time 5 week and 1 day later would belt back on my BHP or 1911A1 or SNUB Nose 38 and go back to what I was doing?

RON


----------



## Viking

Oregon is a "Shall Issue" state but what's even better is that here in the S.W. area and probably all of the area East of the Cascades the sheriffs are very pro ccw. The sheriffs of the county I live in and of Josephine county to the South are very much in line with sheriff Mack who fought and won the battle against the Brady Bill. These sheriff departments want law abiding citizens to be armed. It seems as though, according to statistics, that when citizens of communities get their ccw licenses the violent crimes really fall off.


----------



## AlaskanWilly

Thankfully Alaska is an open carry/no CCW needed state with a "shall not retreat" clause in the states constituiton  However once we relocate down south I and the lady will have to get CCW permits lol :surrender:


----------



## Jason

My application is filled out and will be mailed tomorrow. Will keep you all informed of any progress.


----------

